# Anyone want an Australian huntsman(?) for free?



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I work for a company that reguarly ships broadcast equipment to around the world, this afternoon we recieved a container that had what we believe to be a Huntsman.
We have contacted several places including RSPCA but no where will come and get it as it is an exotic. 

As a keen reptile enthusiast I want any animal to have a decent chance, but I have little knowledge on spiders and they're not really my thing so I'd like to find a home for him/her.

The spider is slightly larger than a 50p, legs could possibly stretch to palm size.
I've got it in bodged box, it can breath and I have given it a ball of wet tissue to drink. I'm going to try give it a little locust tonight from my leopard geckos food, but I really don't want it in my house for too long!

I'm stuck as what to do so desperate for help!

I live in Chelmsford, Essex.

thanks


----------



## tarantulamatt (Nov 12, 2009)

Timisdrunk would have it pm him


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

if he doesn't i will, but i'm not in the area for about 2 weeks.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are stuck I can take it, providing you can ship it (I can talk you through this if needed). 

Otherwise one of the local folks here will likely take it.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

I could probably take it sometime in the next few days if nobody else does.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

GRB said:


> If you are stuck I can take it, providing you can ship it (I can talk you through this if needed).
> 
> Otherwise one of the local folks here will likely take it.


As he doesn't keep inverts and is unsure, I assume he wouldn't wanna even try to post it mate.

I've offered to take it as the guys like 10 mins away, offers there if he needs it. As I'm local and have exp with T's/Trues. Although I'm not keeping atm I like to help out when I can


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

PRS said:


> As he doesn't keep inverts and is unsure, I assume he wouldn't wanna even try to post it mate.
> 
> I've offered to take it as the guys like 10 mins away, offers there if he needs it. As I'm local and have exp with T's/Trues. Although I'm not keeping atm I like to help out when I can


Yes, true enough - I thought I'd chuck my name in just in case he was stuck for someone with experience. :2thumb:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Fair do's buddy. I'll see what he says, also as he's not sure on the sp I asked for pics if not I'll try to meet him tommorrow or in the next few days if I get a reply soon and then just have a look then


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Brilliant! It could turn out to be anything! You've got to keep this thread updated.....


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

PRS said:


> As he doesn't keep inverts and is unsure, I assume he wouldn't wanna even try to post it mate.
> 
> I've offered to take it as the guys like 10 mins away, offers there if he needs it. As I'm local and have exp with T's/Trues. Although I'm not keeping atm I like to help out when I can


fair, : victory:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Ozgi said:


> Brilliant! It could turn out to be anything! You've got to keep this thread updated.....


Very true it could be anything so I'll take procaution sorting it out if I do get it  I'll post if anything happens and post some pics


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Very true it could be anything so I'll take procaution sorting it out if I do get it  I'll post if anything happens and post some pics


Let us know if anything falls off : victory:


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

PRS, if you aren't keeping at the moment, I am, and would bite his arm off for an Aussie huntsman! It's not helping him out, it's cuz I want it! I'm near enough to collect too so pick me, pick meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

jakakadave said:


> PRS, if you aren't keeping at the moment, I am, and would bite his arm off for an Aussie huntsman! It's not helping him out, it's cuz I want it! I'm near enough to collect too so pick me, pick meeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


I vote the dude with no face skin :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

My name got mentioned first so i should have it! 

Nah seriously i would love to have it but if you have a true spider loving guy/girl closer to yourself then allow them to come collect it as the only way i could have it is if it was posted, which isn't fair on an animal that's already gone that far through the post already  

But if you struggle then feel free to pm me and i'll help you post it


----------



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Alright guys and girls thanks for all the quick replies! You've all been very kind to help out but i've replied to PRS as he/she is closest to me and most able to help out the fastest.

As I said early I only THINK its a huntsman, due to its build and a couple of ozzy guys in work seemed pretty sure it was.

Is there any sort of thing I should know while i keep it over night? Am I wise to try feed it a small size locust? Damp cotton wool or tissue is ok for water right?

thanks again.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

You could try feeding it tonight mate upto you, one night without food aint going to harm it though.

Cotton wool etc isn't best really, try a bottle cap not filled up just put a bit of water so it can drink properly. Best way to do it imo mate. I'll give you a call tommorrow and we can sort it out bud.

Oh and I'm a he btw XD


----------



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

OK mate thanks for advice, hes been a bit longer without food, cos he just spent 3 weeks on a boat from australia, so i imagine he/she is a bit hungry lol.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Mikeyp2000 said:


> OK mate thanks for advice, hes been a bit longer without food, cos he just spent 3 weeks on a boat from australia, so i imagine he/she is a bit hungry lol.


True mate no prob at all, give a go bud


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

God every1 fighting over a huntsman its gunna be fun at the bts when somone pulls out the metallica slings


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Am i the only one slightly worried at the fact an unknown Oz sp of true spider is being offered in a free for all and you havent offically had that spider ID'd yet.

Just thinking about DWAL implications and also what happens if an inexperienced/non licenced holder gets hold of this if it is DWA and either gets bitten or gets caught.

Not to mention other possible legal ramifications of handing this spider out because of the country of origin.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

i think that's why he came here, to be honest it would have been better if he's posted some pics and then we could have at least id'd it a bit better before he had offered it to people, but then i found it strange that he didn't just take it to one of the many zoo he's close to, most of them have good contacts in this field, or would want it for thier collections.


----------



## gothling (Feb 17, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> God every1 fighting over a huntsman its gunna be fun at the bts when somone pulls out the metallica slings


please film it and put it up, lol!


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Haha its gonna be like when you see women fighting over shoes when a shop has a sale on  or the cheepskates fighting over the reduced food at the co-op (i work there, its funny):2thumb:


----------



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

gothling said:


> i think that's why he came here, to be honest it would have been better if he's posted some pics and then we could have at least id'd it a bit better before he had offered it to people, but then i found it strange that he didn't just take it to one of the many zoo he's close to, most of them have good contacts in this field, or would want it for thier collections.


My first port of call was the local RSPCA, who passed me on to someone else, then someone else and so on and so on, until I spoke to about 7 different people and places who wouldn't take it (I also got the impression that most didn't even really care what happened to it). Finally I spoke to London Zoo who said they would take the spider but i'd have to bring it there, which ok its not a million miles away but still an inconvenience. So I then contacted Colchester Zoo who said they couldn't take it and couldn't even guarantee me the time to identify it.

I'm going to speak to PRS today, but if hes not comfortable with taking it, i'll most likely take it to London Zoo.

I would put up a picture but to do that i'll have to open up the constructed box its in, and frankly i'm not comfortable with that, even if it is a harmless huntsman.

The best description I can give is its light/medium shade of brown, has sort of banded legs with different shades of brown to make the bands and a relatively flat rear body section.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Muze said:


> Am i the only one slightly worried at the fact an unknown Oz sp of true spider is being offered in a free for all and you havent offically had that spider ID'd yet.
> 
> Just thinking about DWAL implications and also what happens if an inexperienced/non licenced holder gets hold of this if it is DWA and either gets bitten or gets caught.
> 
> Not to mention other possible legal ramifications of handing this spider out because of the country of origin.


Yes good points, although there's also the chance it's relatively harmless species as the more dangerous ones are quite easily identified and certainly well known to Aussies. TBH, I'm not sure what the law covers when things are accidentally imported - usually they are just destroyed which IMO is just needless. I suppose it comes down to who the spider is going to - someone with experience will know what to do rather than trying to bungle a DWA species. 

See what PRS says, if you need help with an ID I might be able to help if I can see some good photos, and I certainly know some people who should be able to ID it if we get stuck.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

GRB said:


> Yes good points, although there's a good chance it's relatively harmless species as the more dangerous ones are quite easily identified and certainly well known to Aussies. TBH, I'm not sure what the law covers when things are accidentally imported - usually they are just destroyed which IMO is just needless.
> 
> See what PRS says, if you need help with an ID I might be able to help if I can see some good photos.


He said several australian's working with him ID'ed it as a huntsman so when I meet Mike I'll have a good look and just be careful til I know for sure.

I'll be uploading alot of pics for others opinions too, just to be on the safe side.. If it turns out to be something else, which I dont see happening although it could well be I'll send it to someone with a DWAL. I'll keep the thread updated about what happens.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

PRS said:


> He said several australian's working with him ID'ed it as a huntsman so when I meet Mike I'll have a good look and just be careful til I know for sure.
> 
> I'll be uploading alot of pics for others opinions too, just to be on the safe side.. If it turns out to be something else, which I dont see happening although it could well be I'll send it to someone with a DWAL. I'll keep the thread updated about what happens.


Well,there's 90+ species of Australian Sparrassidae so unless they know it as a specific one (i.e green huntsman or similar) it's hard to go either way with any potential toxicity. It's probably something to be handled with care, but not lethal.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

PRS said:


> He said several australian's working with him ID'ed it as a huntsman so when I meet Mike I'll have a good look and just be careful til I know for sure.
> 
> I'll be uploading alot of pics for others opinions too, just to be on the safe side.. If it turns out to be something else, which I dont see happening although it could well be I'll send it to someone with a DWAL. I'll keep the thread updated about what happens.


It will be good to see some pics Pete.

I'll PM the OP in a bit - my parents live not too far away from him, and I happen to be visiting them shortly. So if you're not comfortable with it, I'll see if I can take it on.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> It will be good to see some pics Pete.
> 
> I'll PM the OP in a bit - my parents live not too far away from him, and I happen to be visiting them shortly. So if you're not comfortable with it, I'll see if I can take it on.


I've talked to the guy and we are meeting tommorrow I have no problem taking it, if it turns out to be something more potent then I'll sort something out  But aye I'll definately get pics up tommorrow.


----------



## jakakadave (Dec 29, 2009)

The only way it's gonna be a DWA spider is if it's an Atrax, Loxosceles or Latrodectus and I think we can rule out all of those based on the description, so there is very little chance of it being a DWA species.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

jakakadave said:


> The only way it's gonna be a DWA spider is if it's an Atrax, Loxosceles or Latrodectus and I think we can rule out all of those based on the description, so there is very little chance of it being a DWA species.


I'll see tommorrow I guess, but as you say chances are slim


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

I doubt very highly it will be a DWA, if they think it's a huntsman then chances are it probally is one of the many huntsman spiders they have there


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not aware of any Aussie spies which look like a huntsman which are also dwa, bit of N insult to the current owner.


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> I'm not aware of any Aussie spies which look like a huntsman which are also dwa, bit of N insult to the current owner.


Not an insult at all if you check the OP he says he isnt a spider person and how many times have animals been mis id'd before?

I think its best to air on the side of caution before offering the animal about incase of *POSSIBLE* legal ramifications, i wouldnt want to see anyone get into trouble for doing something they thought was right. Someone in this household ownes a DWAL for inverts, does yours T LORD? 

You telling me im insulting someone is laughable considering your previous behaviour. This coming from someone who mis id'd spiders you sold to us before is a joke.


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

Im no spider expert, but could it be a white tip? 50p size, but with a nasty bite and to look at, it has some similarities to a huntsman. All huntsmans Ive ever encountered have been huge, a good 5" across, maybe a baby huntsman?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, all I can say I that the OP was doing the "right" thing in allowing someone with experience collect the spider. If he feels unhappy with it, then there are people here with experience who have also offered to take it (myslef included). 

T-Lord: not entirely sure why that counts as insulting tbh, it's better to err on the side of caution than let some wannabe experts take it and find out the hard way what it's capable of.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Well I met Mikey today and it was in a cardboard box lol so was fun unpacking it as I couldn't see where exactly it was.

Although I've got it out and I'd bet it is a huntsman.. Fairly quick although not very aggressive, It seems fairly arboreal.. And I took some pics, which I will be uploading later.

I'm quite happy with him/her, and it seems fairly happy I'll let it settle in then try feeding at some point soon


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Some of the pics didn't come out that great, this was the clearest. It's not very big, few inches. 2-3 inch or so perhaps, lovely spider though I'm really happy with him/her


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Some of the pics didn't come out that great, this was the clearest. It's not very big, few inches. 2-3 inch or so perhaps, lovely spider though I'm really happy with him/her
> 
> image


:gasp:

Pretty cool :2thumb:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks like a Holoconia


----------



## Mikeyp2000 (Jan 22, 2007)

Glad to see the spider looks ok still, I was afraid it might have been a bit traumatised by the experience. I'll keep an eye on the forum to see its progress!

Thanks again for taking it off my hands Pete.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

He is one lucky guy to get his hands on one of those! They are mental spiders and super fast too


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Mikeyp2000 said:


> Glad to see the spider looks ok still, I was afraid it might have been a bit traumatised by the experience. I'll keep an eye on the forum to see its progress!
> 
> Thanks again for taking it off my hands Pete.


It seems ok mate, I'll let it settle and try feeding it buddy. No problem at all, I'll PM you to keep you update anyways


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> He is one lucky guy to get his hands on one of those! They are mental spiders and super fast too


When unpacking it was pretty quick, wasen't aggressive though I nudged it slightly and it just ran into the tub lol. Fairly big also really, not huge compared to T's but to other true spiders


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Do we know the exact scientific name yet?


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

PRS said:


> When unpacking it was pretty quick, wasen't aggressive though I nudged it slightly and it just ran into the tub lol. Fairly big also really, not huge compared to T's but to other true spiders


Lol yeah they get a lot bigger.....



bobby said:


> Do we know the exact scientific name yet?


All i can guess is Holoconia of some sort, i had an H. immanis and it looks very similar to that


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Here is the one i had a while back which sadly died  Shame as it was one of my prized spiders! 

H. immanis


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

It's hard to tell from one photo. There's a good few it could be although it does look a Holconia sp. Then again, you can't see any of the abdominal markings face on from that image so it's harder to narrow it down.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

That does look fairly similar bud, I'm thinking Holconia too at the moment really. Possibly Holconia insignis, it's fairly similar looking to immanis but from looking about mine looks more similar imo to insignis but I'm not certain, least we've narrowed it down to Holconia. I'll try to get some better pics at some point, want to let it settle..


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

At least we've sorted something out, it's NOT DWA!


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I have so much respect for you spider people. If I was working and came across that,i'd scream cry and quit there and then. When you say a few inches.. You do mean its leg span right?not its body?! Eep. I've got to stop butting into this section but you lot are so friendly its like a holiday from the rest of the site when I have a sneak in!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> I have so much respect for you spider people. If I was working and came across that,i'd scream cry and quit there and then. When you say a few inches.. You do mean its leg span right?not its body?! Eep. I've got to stop butting into this section but you lot are so friendly its like a holiday from the rest of the site when I have a sneak in!


Yeah, we are pretty awesome...........


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> I have so much respect for you spider people. If I was working and came across that,i'd scream cry and quit there and then. When you say a few inches.. You do mean its leg span right?not its body?! Eep. I've got to stop butting into this section but you lot are so friendly its like a holiday from the rest of the site when I have a sneak in!


Hiya, yeah leg span. It's not huge, but not exactly tiny either  Lovely looking spid though lol, just quite quick


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Yeah, we are pretty awesome...........


I dont disagree :whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

yasminnnn said:


> I have so much respect for you spider people. If I was working and came across that,i'd scream cry and quit there and then. When you say a few inches.. You do mean its leg span right?not its body?! Eep. I've got to stop butting into this section but you lot are so friendly its like a holiday from the rest of the site when I have a sneak in!


Yeah were great


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> I have so much respect for you spider people. If I was working and came across that,i'd scream cry and quit there and then. When you say a few inches.. You do mean its leg span right?not its body?! Eep. I've got to stop butting into this section but you lot are so friendly its like a holiday from the rest of the site when I have a sneak in!


I think you secretly want to buy one to get over your fear :whistling2:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> I think you secretly want to buy one to get over your fear :whistling2:


Absolutely no way. I held a tarantula once that is enough for one lifetime for me.


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

yasminnnn said:


> Absolutely no way. I held a tarantula once that is enough for one lifetime for me.


And your still alive to tell the tale???? :O

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

_TiMiSdRuNk_ said:


> And your still alive to tell the tale???? :O
> 
> :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Just about but barely. I don't think they're dangerous or anything its not that which scares me,its just THEM. scary looking. Like they'll strangle you or something.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> Just about but barely. I don't think they're dangerous or anything its not that which scares me,its just THEM. scary looking. Like they'll strangle you or something.


Get a little tiny one and grow with it


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

yasminnnn said:


> Just about but barely. I don't think they're dangerous or anything its not that which scares me,its just THEM. scary looking. Like they'll strangle you or something.


Nah most spiders are perfectly harmless, and even the ones that will nip you would rather just bugger off than bite


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Jammy sod! Looks like you have a nice addition there Pete


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Danhalen said:


> Jammy sod! Looks like you have a nice addition there Pete


Aye I'm happy with it mate, btw as said before let me know about those Sicarius please. If you have any slings or adults for sale please let me know mate.

Other guy I was going to get some from is sold out


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> Get a little tiny one and grow with it
> 
> View attachment 9380


What an awful idea! The smaller ones are the scariest!


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

PRS said:


> Aye I'm happy with it mate, btw as said before let me know about those Sicarius please. If you have any slings or adults for sale please let me know mate.
> 
> Other guy I was going to get some from is sold out










:whistling2:


----------



## _TiMiSdRuNk_ (Aug 27, 2008)

Count me in for more Sicarious mate, the others i had off you are eating well and have moulted too!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> What an awful idea! The smaller ones are the scariest!


:bash:



Danhalen said:


> image :whistling2:


WTF?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

It's a sicarius sac mate, nice one Dan. Please PM me when you have some for sale, I'd be interested in a fair few for sure buddy as I missed out on the last lot


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> What an awful idea! The smaller ones are the scariest!


Big is best :whistling2: Get a big one then


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

PRS said:


> Big is best :whistling2: Get a big one then


If someone wants to try and convert me and cure me fear then i'm all up for it but i'm not into the idea of just going and buying one haha. Good luck with the huntsman thing though I hope it doesn't strangle you x


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> If someone wants to try and convert me and cure me fear then i'm all up for it but i'm not into the idea of just going and buying one haha. Good luck with the huntsman thing though I hope it doesn't strangle you x


I could convert you to big ones :whistling2:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> If someone wants to try and convert me and cure me fear then i'm all up for it but i'm not into the idea of just going and buying one haha. Good luck with the huntsman thing though I hope it doesn't strangle you x


Thanks  Try to find someone locally who keeps and see if you can go and see them, will help you greatly. Thing with Tarantula's is you dont *Need* to handle them, it's personal preference. They get nothing out of it and would prefer just to be watched then you getting them out etc..

Most of them are alright although tarantulas get quite a bit of bad rep, it's mainly due to fools really. As long as your sensible and fairly calm you should be fine  I'm obviously not telling you to get T's if you dont want them but if your interested in them, it's definately worth trying to get a bit better with them. I found the best way was just to go all in and buy some myself lol, helped me out alot.

A few years back I had a slight phobia with house spiders etc, after getting T's it helped with those though and now I'm fine with pretty much everything 



bobby said:


> I could convert you to big ones :whistling2:


Lol you beat me to it :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Thanks  Try to find someone locally who keeps and see if you can go and see them, will help you greatly. Thing with Tarantula's is you dont *Need* to handle them, it's personal preference. They get nothing out of it and would prefer just to be watched then you getting them out etc..
> 
> Most of them are alright although tarantulas get quite a bit of bad rep, it's mainly due to fools really. As long as your sensible and fairly calm you should be fine  I'm obviously not telling you to get T's if you dont want them but if your interested in them, it's definately worth trying to get a bit better with them. I found the best way was just to go all in and buy some myself lol, helped me out alot.
> 
> ...


^^^ Great advice, I had a fear of them too :blush:

So I bought a G.rosea 


*Too slow*


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks Robert, what other T's do you keep atm ?  And aye I was slacking :lol2:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Aww please can I be an honorary member of your spider community? I said I don't like your pets and asked ridiculous questions! And I didn't have to write 'no offence but. Please don't flame me. Don't take this the wrong way.' etc in my posts! Wow. Loving life here x


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Thanks Robert, what other T's do you keep atm ?  And aye I was slacking :lol2:


Just the H.incei and my rosea ATM

Just bought some slings though :devil:: 2 B.albobs, an LP, a P.murinus and a B.vagans :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> Aww please can I be an honorary member of your spider community? I said I don't like your pets and asked ridiculous questions! And I didn't have to write 'no offence but. Please don't flame me. Don't take this the wrong way.' etc in my posts! Wow. Loving life here x


You can


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> Aww please can I be an honorary member of your spider community? I said I don't like your pets and asked ridiculous questions! And I didn't have to write 'no offence but. Please don't flame me. Don't take this the wrong way.' etc in my posts! Wow. Loving life here x


Aye generally it's chilled out here, tis why I like it too.. Not so great in other parts of the forum lol.


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> I could convert you to big ones :whistling2:


 Hahaha. Such a kind offer.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> Just the H.incei and my rosea ATM
> 
> Just bought some slings though :devil:: 2 B.albobs, an LP, a P.murinus and a B.vagans :blush:


Cool stuff mate, I had an accident last year and atm I only have a few T's due to that. I couldn't bring myself to get anymore, but I'm after some Sicarius(True spiders) And some T's perhaps  I've been out of the invert scene for quite a wehile


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Aye generally it's chilled out here, tis why I like it too.. Not so great in other parts of the forum lol.


I said I'd convert her to big ones and she said "aww"


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Cool stuff mate, I had an accident last year and atm I only have a few T's due to that. I couldn't bring myself to get anymore, but I'm after some Sicarius(True spiders) And some T's perhaps  I've been out of the invert scene for quite a wehile


I read that mate, not good.

Glad your gettin back into it :devil:

Its addictive though eh?


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> I said I'd convert her to big ones and she said "aww"


lmao.



bobby said:


> I read that mate, not good.
> 
> Glad your gettin back into it :devil:
> 
> Its addictive though eh?


Aye mate it absolutely gutted me  I've been out of it for quite some time so I may come back yeah 

It's very addictive mate, after getting my first one ages back within a bout 2 weeks I had about 40 lol. In the end I had a fair few hundred, quite alot of scorps and pedes too.


----------



## Mrs Meldrew (Oct 5, 2006)

Have been following this thread with interest.

Have absoloutely no experience with true spiders ( and still very little with my tarantulas).... but have found it very interesting...

Glad Spid was safe and has found a home....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:gasp:

I had a motorbike accident last year and my bro looked after my G.rosea, my GBB and my Sericopelma rubronitens. Only my G.rosea survived him 

The Sericopelma rubronitens was an adult and was proper nervous :lol2:

Made great burrows!


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> Have been following this thread with interest.
> 
> Have absoloutely no experience with true spiders ( and still very little with my tarantulas).... but have found it very interesting...
> 
> Glad Spid was safe and has found a home....


Thanks, this thread has been pretty busy tbh lol I'll be adding some new pics once it's settled.

Dont wanna be disturbing it too much it seems quite chilled atm, it was quick as anything earlier :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Mrs Meldrew said:


> Have been following this thread with interest.
> 
> Have absoloutely no experience with true spiders ( and still very little with my tarantulas).... but have found it very interesting...
> 
> Glad Spid was safe and has found a home....


I just realised that we've gone way off topic


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> :gasp:
> 
> I had a motorbike accident last year and my bro looked after my G.rosea, my GBB and my Sericopelma rubronitens. Only my G.rosea survived him
> 
> ...


That sucks mate, it's never nice to have anything die.. Big or small, one or several. It's always horrible


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> I just realised that we've gone way off topic


Aye we have mate if you wanna talk some more I'll PM you my email buddy :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> That sucks mate, it's never nice to have anything die.. Big or small, one or several. It's always horrible


It sucked 

Especially as I think my bro threw my Sericopelma rubronitens out while it was in moult


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> I said I'd convert her to big ones and she said "aww"


no I didn't I said it was a kind offer! Lol.


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> It sucked
> 
> Especially as I think my bro threw my Sericopelma rubronitens out while it was in moult


Ouch man, thats pretty bad


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

That little spid is so cute! Wish I could have some T's


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

PRS said:


> Ouch man, thats pretty bad


I wanted to throw him out :devil:

Trouble is I was quite I'll, so he just told me it was all under control :roll:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> no I didn't I said it was a kind offer! Lol.


So you did :devil:

*looks up Somerset on road map*


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> So you did :devil:
> 
> *looks up Somerset on road map*


I expect you to walk. Its not that far....


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> I expect you to walk. Its not that far....


Im out, shes all yours PRS 

Not all us Scottish guys "would walk 500 miles" :whistling2:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> Im out, shes all yours PRS
> 
> Not all us Scottish guys "would walk 500 miles" :whistling2:


aw guess i'l never learn to love spiders!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> aw guess i'l never learn to love spiders!


We were talking about spiders?


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

bobby said:


> We were talking about spiders?


..of course! Lol.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> ..of course! Lol.


:devil:


----------



## PRS (Dec 31, 2007)

yasminnnn said:


> ..of course! Lol.


I wasen't, *Starts walking to Somerset from Essex* :lol2:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

Hahahaha you can't say things like that you're a mod. Then again I guess that means only you can censor yourself so its all good.


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Danhalen said:


> image


How much to courier me to somerset?
I want to highfive PRS


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I might go back to lizards they seem to have cleaner minds in there!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> I might go back to lizards they seem to have cleaner minds in there!!


I'll be good :whistling2:


----------



## yasminnnn (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no idea who i'm trying to kid with this clean mind act. 

Anyway,spiders..


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

yasminnnn said:


> I have no idea who i'm trying to kid with this clean mind act.
> 
> Anyway,spiders..


Mines big, want to touch it?


----------



## alex_owen (Mar 31, 2010)

bobby said:


> Mines big, want to touch it?


lol , people in the lizards forum definateley have cleaner minds than you!


----------

